# Our cargo camper



## martinc (May 20, 2018)

It started life as a 7x16 TA Cynergy cargo trailer.






Loaded in toy hauler mode it looks like this





The first few pics are prior to me finishing the murphy style bed and adding the fridge and a few other things.

In hunt camp mode I pack light compared to when the wife and dog are with me.











When with the wife we take EVERYTHING.





On the inside I took all the plywood down and insulated the walls and ceiling. 12V LED lights are installed in the ceiling and at the upper edge of the wall/ceiling.The cabinets I built are made from cheap pine and 1/4" plywood.
 Two 12V computer case fans keep air moving at the roof vent, one as a exhaust, one as a intake. 
Twin 220AH batteries and a PD4045 converter/fuse/circuit panel keep everything running. A twentyone gallon water tank and 12V pump keep water flowing unless I'm hooked to city water. 
A 8000 BTU window unit slides into this opening and keeps us cool during the really hot summer time temps.





The rack below the opening supports the AC unit and folds down so the ramp can be used for loading.

All in all we love our cargo camper. We just got back this past Tuesday from four days worth of camping and fishing and are planning a trip up north soon.


Martin


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2018)

Really nice build,,,,


----------



## rospaw (May 20, 2018)

Nice set up! 

I saw a set up like yours where they guy had a canvas /tent made (that went on the rear drop-down gate) That gave him a porch/bedroom. He also had modified a roof rack on the trailer that double as a full size extra bunk house on top. It had bows like a boat top and had four young teens camping/sleeping up top. Ladder system from the tongue to the roof. For AC/heat he had a free standing unit he bought at HD that he hid in the front cabinets like yours and piped the 5" pipe out the floor towards the back side. Also made a gravity fed shower from a 20 ish gallon tank on the roof to a pull out screen on the front. He said he had about 5k in it including buying the trailer used and doing the work himself. His was a 16' ..... very well setup. He had 5 older kids and 3 adults staying for a week in that setup.


----------



## martinc (May 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Really nice build,,,,



Thanks Cmp1.
 The wife and I tossed around the idea of getting a typical pull behind RV, a toy hauler, or converting a cargo. We didn't want a payment and new toy haulers of this size started in the 14 grand range, plus in a matter of twenty minutes I can have the interior stripped out of this except front cabinets and have it back in full cargo mode if the need arises.

I can load two full size dresser motorcycles in it with camping gear, two 4wheelers w/gear, a SxS and 4 wheeler w/gear or my 14' canoe and kayak w/gear in it.

No payments, weighs under 6000 pounds depending on the load and it sure beats sleeping in a tent.



Martin


----------



## martinc (May 20, 2018)

rospaw said:


> Nice set up!
> 
> I saw a set up like yours where they guy had a canvas /tent made (that went on the rear drop-down gate) That gave him a porch/bedroom. He also had modified a roof rack on the trailer that double as a full size extra bunk house on top. It had bows like a boat top and had four young teens camping/sleeping up top. Ladder system from the tongue to the roof. For AC/heat he had a free standing unit he bought at HD that he hid in the front cabinets like yours and piped the 5" pipe out the floor towards the back side. Also made a gravity fed shower from a 20 ish gallon tank on the roof to a pull out screen on the front. He said he had about 5k in it including buying the trailer used and doing the work himself. His was a 16' ..... very well setup. He had 5 older kids and 3 adults staying for a week in that setup.



Thanks Rospaw.
I've seen two similar to what you described.
We've got a endless supply of hot water if hooked up to a city tap using a propane fired tankless water heater. This past hunting season I kept two 55 gal tanks at hunt camp full of water and fed them into my FW holding tanks, letting the pump pressurize it. We have a shower/toilet tent we use when we're dry camping.

We actually have a well and flushing toilet at the hunt camp but no power to run the pump so I hook up the generator to it long enough to fill those big barrels and another gravity fed barrel that fills and flushes the toilet. 


There is still a few things I want to upgrade or do different like a couple of solar panels etc but for the most part the trailer is done.



Martin


----------



## walters (May 20, 2018)

*Cargo hauler*

Done a great job.l looks good


----------



## martinc (May 21, 2018)

walters said:


> Done a great job.l looks good



Thanks Walters. Like your 5er too and actually use to want one. I helped a buddy take a 5er horse trailer and convert it into a camper. It came out great. He bought it at a repo auction for 2g's added around 3500.00 to it and came out with a really nice camper. He's been pullin it cross country for 3+ years with no major issues.


Martin


----------



## keokol (May 30, 2018)

Really, an awesome setup. Like this.

I have a few problems with my cargo. I just order an obd2 scanner https://obd2scanners.org/ to solve those problems. I am also going to build a new setup. I will upload mine cargo image very soon.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 30, 2018)

I like your build and have thought about doing something myself.  I love your "A/C port".


----------



## normaldave (May 30, 2018)

The A/C door is pretty slick.  

There's a few of us here that use cargo conversions. (the Lackster for example...),  Here's ours, and the link to a great forum for build ideas.
http://www.tnttt.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=48345

I've been following this one recently too, a 7x16 tandem for dirt bike, camper use, pretty good fab skills:
http://www.tnttt.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=70357


----------



## martinc (May 30, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> I like your build and have thought about doing something myself.  I love your "A/C port".



Thanks. Having a HVAC background I knew I wanted it to blow length wise. If I had a little more room in the Vnose with out using up the upper cabinet space I was initially planning a ductless mini split. I gave up that idea atleast on this build. If I ever upgrade it'll be to a 20 (+) footer and it will have a mini split in it..


Martin


----------



## martinc (May 30, 2018)

normaldave said:


> The A/C door is pretty slick.
> 
> There's a few of us here that use cargo conversions. (the Lackster for example...),  Here's ours, and the link to a great forum for build ideas.
> http://www.tnttt.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=48345
> ...



Yes, I've seen your build on TNTTT. I'm a member over there myself. 
And yes there are some great fab skills on that site. Like you, the wife and I decided to build what fits our needs. 


Martin


----------

